# Intentionally, or Inadvertently released?



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

That is the question.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Intentionally, I still think.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Either way, China had a massive citizen purge. Rumor has it they lost in the neighborhood of 22 million people. This came from some of their own records.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Either way, China had a massive citizen purge. Rumor has it they lost in the neighborhood of 22 million people. This came from some of their own records.


Sneaky way to get rid of a whole bunch of "problems"?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't believe it was deliberate, I think they where playing with it and it got loose. Not that the Chinese government gives a rats ass about their own people, but they are pragmatists and calculating. They don't care how many millions of slaves they could lose, but they sure do care about the production lost. So why inflict it upon their own interests? I don't see the end game. 

This bug is child's play compared to what I am sure China, Russia, the U.S., and assorted bad actors all over the world have in their hall of horrors. Deliberate or not, we have had pandemics before and we will have them again, and what then if it is a real killer that gets lose? By design or a bug out of some jungle someplace? I am not talking a couple hundred thousand dead, but millions or hundreds of millions. It's bound to happen, one way or the other.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Intentionally, I still think.





Mad Trapper said:


> Sneaky way to get rid of a whole bunch of "problems"?





Prepared One said:


> I don't believe it was deliberate, I think they where playing with it and it got loose. Not that the Chinese government gives a rats ass about their own people, but they are pragmatists and calculating. They don't care how many millions of slaves they could lose, but they sure do care about the production lost. So why inflict it upon their own interests? I don't see the end game.
> 
> This bug is child's play compared to what I am sure China, Russia, the U.S., and assorted bad actors all over the world have in their hall of horrors. Deliberate or not, we have had pandemics before and we will have them again, and what then if it is a real killer that gets lose? By design or a bug out of some jungle someplace? I am not talking a couple hundred thousand dead, but millions or hundreds of millions. It's bound to happen, one way or the other.


I think this was a test run. I think the data is being collected and analysised. I think the next time you see this, it is not going to be quite so gentle. Be Prepared!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Intentionally developed, inadvertently released.

A bioweapon would NOT be easily defeated by a decades old malaria drug no patent holder can make money from.
Nor would it be less effective against children.
It was a step. It was not the final product.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Intentionally developed, inadvertently released.


ZeroHedge has this: COVID-19 Is A Man-Made Virus: HIV-Discoverer Says "Could Only Have Been Created In A Lab"


> Professor Luc Montagnier, 2008 Nobel Prize winner for Medicine, claims that SARS-CoV-2 is a manipulated virus that was accidentally released from a laboratory in Wuhan, China. Chinese researchers are said to have used coronaviruses in their work to develop an AIDS vaccine. HIV DNA fragments are believed to have been found in the SARS-CoV-2 genome.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I think is as accidentally released from the lab. I also think it was a manufactured (tinkered with) virus and china obviously is a very bad actor. 

Now with that said, I don’t think it’s beyond the realm of possibility that this was purposely released by china. They don’t care about their population (obviously from past history) and a few thousand or tens of thousand deaths would be no big deal if they could effect the collapse of wester economies.. specifically the US. They hyped this and that hysteria carried over to the rest of world. They are laughing right now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Alteredstate said:


> Intentionally, or Inadvertently released? That is the question.


In my case its usually intentional :vs_smirk:, Mrs Slippy usually is inadvertently :vs_blush:.

We are talking about farts right? :vs_worry:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Either way, China had a massive citizen purge. Rumor has it they lost in the neighborhood of 22 million people. This came from some of their own records.


 22 million out of about 1.4 billion in an over populated country. Even if true why would they care? China does not consider loss of life when compered to their goals .


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I think they intentionally released it in their own turf (to make it look innocent), with the purpose to spread it out to other nations.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

charito said:


> I think they intentionally released it in their own turf (to make it look innocent), with the purpose to spread it out to other nations.


That's what I think and there'd have to be strong, verified proof otherwise before I think otherwise.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> That's what I think and there'd have to be strong, verified proof otherwise before I think otherwise.


To accomplish what exactly? Economic hardship? We are in a better position to rebound then they are. We are still better positioned militarily and economically. Perhaps push us us to civil conflict so that the left finally gains complete control? I agree the left may be using this bug to leverage the final outcome, but it sounds iffy to me that the Chinese would bet on that outcome. I still think they were playing with it and they had a Oh-Oh moment.

I would love to hear your theory.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> In my case its usually intentional :vs_smirk:, Mrs Slippy usually is inadvertently :vs_blush:.
> 
> We are talking about farts right? :vs_worry:


Who can rip one the best, you or Mrs. Slippy? Tell the truth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> To accomplish what exactly? Economic hardship? We are in a better position to rebound then they are. We are still better positioned militarily and economically. Perhaps push us us to civil conflict so that the left finally gains complete control? I agree the left may be using this bug to leverage the final outcome, but it sounds iffy to me that the Chinese would bet on that outcome. I still think they were playing with it and they had a Oh-Oh moment.
> 
> I would love to hear your theory.


Will do as soon as my laptop is charged. Not going to do it on the phone. lain:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Will do as soon as my laptop is charged. Not going to do it on the phone. lain:


10/4.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, we know from a couple of white papers written by Chinese generals that the goal is the take-down of the U.S. and that a bioweapon would be the best way. We know that China wants to be the dominant world player. We know they need room. We know they don't particularly worry about human life. We know they have been aggressively purchasing gold (the regime isn't broke) and they are not afraid of being immoral to succeed.

I don't think they are betting on the outcome. The Chinese are good at looking at the longterm goal. They plan longterm.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

This is a slow burn. I say it again. Slow burn. We have already lost a month and a half of the economic engine. 
Develop a bio weapon. Initiate mass inoculation over a three year period in North Korea china Russia iran. Sacrifice an area of one city. Or just create propaganda films from within Wuhan. Send infected agents through the countries of the alliance. Let it doe its business.

We do not yet know the actual effects of this virus. New reports daily that it makes permanent damage to brain lungs and heart.
The economy is slated to restart. If the infection increases the economic effects will be disabling.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, we know from a couple of white papers written by Chinese generals that the goal is the take-down of the U.S. and that a bioweapon would be the best way. We know that China wants to be the dominant world player. We know they need room. We know they don't particularly worry about human life. We know they have been aggressively purchasing gold (the regime isn't broke) and they are not afraid of being immoral to succeed.
> 
> I don't think they are betting on the outcome. The Chinese are good at looking at the longterm goal. They plan longterm.


I am not so sure that the Chinese are that smart or that our government is that dumb. They way oversold this whole thing. The numbers aren't adding up.

Now, if you really want to put on the tinfoil hat, I have heard it suggested that this is just a walk through for what's really to come. An exercise in conditioning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

charito said:


> I think they intentionally released it in their own turf (to make it look innocent), with the purpose to spread it out to other nations.


 And made sure those coming to US were infected. Just before the flights were stop al most Half a million flew in to US.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Also a good way for them to sell tons of PPE that they have been pumping out. Also speaking of them releasing it into China first would allow them to be the first to recover.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> And made sure those coming to US were infected. Just before the flights were stop al most Half a million flew in to US.


This. People in the isolated region weren't allowed to travel to other parts of China but were allowed to leave China before the rest of the world knew that the virus was easily spread person to person.

Whether or not the release was intentional, it was used as a bioweapon. Considering the outcome, we might as well call it bioterrorism.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

I don’t think calling it bio terrorism would be a stretch at all. Even if this was “accidentally” released it was extremely negligently handled. As mentioned above, heavy containment in China but still letting travelers out is an assault. The travelers are the projectiles carrying the COVID-19 payload.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, we know from a couple of white papers written by Chinese generals that the goal is the take-down of the U.S. and that a bioweapon would be the best way. We know that China wants to be the dominant world player. We know they need room. We know they don't particularly worry about human life. We know they have been aggressively purchasing gold (the regime isn't broke) and they are not afraid of being immoral to succeed.
> 
> I don't think they are betting on the outcome. The Chinese are good at looking at the longterm goal. They plan longterm.


Long-term. It could be too, the reason why they got Xi to be leader for life - so there wouldn't be any possible interruption, or veering away 
from their goal.

China donated PPEs to Canada. What if they sent PPEs that have been deceptively altered that they don't really protect?
I wondered what would eventually happen to a nation if most of her medical people are stricken with the virus. If no one is there to help the sick - all sectors of the country - supply chain, agriculture, energy, banking, etc. - could eventually, possibly shut down.
The panic alone among the people can cause the nation to "self-destruct."

In the meantime, China has an iron grip on her infected provinces - ensuring that the virus don't spread any farther. 
Did the virus ever managed to get to other provinces?

Maybe - China uses democracy against us. China knows that it'll be hard to contain people (and the virus), who are used to so much liberty.
Look at all the protests now.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Did anyone else see the videos of government personnel walking through the center sidewalks of the huge housing developments in Wuhan while the residents screamed off the balcony that it was all fake?
State propaganda either way.
It is fake and was not actually there.
Or


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> Did anyone else see the videos of government personnel walking through the center sidewalks of the huge housing developments in Wuhan while the residents screamed off the balcony that it was all fake?
> State propaganda either way.
> It is fake and was not actually there.
> Or


Pics (or video) or it didn't happen.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Pics (or video) or it didn't happen.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Pics (or video) or it didn't happen.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Alteredstate Thank you. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

We will probably never know.. but interestingly Russian TV suggested that the US was behind it (to cripple China). I am not sure if I believe this, but if so it may have backfired. Not that you can completely trust Russian TV....

I find it interesting that youtube has banned any videos talking remotely about conspiracies of how it started.... youtube is so censored these days...


----------

